# 389 intake gaskets?



## Roqetman (Aug 31, 2015)

I ordered Fel Pro 1233 intake gaskets for my '65 389 GTO. They appear to be a heavy paper material solid black on one side and a blue stripe around each opening on the opposite side. I have cast iron heads and an aluminum intake. Does it matter which side the blue stripe faces, head or intake? Also, Do I need to use RTV sealant around only the water jacket openings, or should i use it on all the openings? Should it applied to both sides of the gasket or one side? You're advice here is greatly appreciated. See pics. Thanks!


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Roqetman said:


> I ordered Fel Pro 1233 intake gaskets for my '65 389 GTO. They appear to be a heavy paper material solid black on one side and a blue stripe around each opening on the opposite side. I have cast iron heads and an aluminum intake. Does it matter which side the blue stripe faces, head or intake? Also, Do I need to use RTV sealant around only the water jacket openings, or should i use it on all the openings? Should it applied to both sides of the gasket or one side? You're advice here is greatly appreciated. See pics. Thanks!


According to the Fel Pros website, it does not matter. If they were intended to have a specific side, or up/down position, the gaskets are marked accordingly. They also recommend NOT using any RTV silicone sealer - install dry and torque. Which side is up? - Fel-Pro Only

Set the gaskets, rubber O-ring seal at the water pump, and intake in place. Insert the bolts, but not too tight or torqued down just yet. You want to tighten/torque the water pump bolt down first to draw it tight, then torque down your intake bolts. If you torque the intake bolts first, the intake manifold will not move forward to draw the rubber o-ring tight to make a good seal and you could get a water leak at the seal. Once you run the engine up and get it warm, I like to go back and re-tighten/torque the intake bolts after everything has cooled down. Don't panic if you don't do this on the first warm up as I have never had any problems, just like to do it after a while and the gasket settles in. :thumbsup:


----------



## Roqetman (Aug 31, 2015)

PontiacJim said:


> According to the Fel Pros website, it does not matter. If they were intended to have a specific side, or up/down position, the gaskets are marked accordingly. They also recommend NOT using any RTV silicone sealer - install dry and torque. Which side is up? - Fel-Pro Only
> 
> Set the gaskets, rubber O-ring seal at the water pump, and intake in place. Insert the bolts, but not too tight or torqued down just yet. You want to tighten/torque the water pump bolt down first to draw it tight, then torque down your intake bolts. If you torque the intake bolts first, the intake manifold will not move forward to draw the rubber o-ring tight to make a good seal and you could get a water leak at the seal. Once you run the engine up and get it warm, I like to go back and re-tighten/torque the intake bolts after everything has cooled down. Don't panic if you don't do this on the first warm up as I have never had any problems, just like to do it after a while and the gasket settles in. :thumbsup:


Thanks for the advice! That sounds a lot better than using RTV like I've seen on some of the YouTube videos.


----------



## Roqetman (Aug 31, 2015)

One last question. There are 4 orange plastic rings that came with the Fel Pro intake gaskets. I presume these are used on the top side of the gaskets to hold them in place until torqued or do they under the gaskets? The old gaskets I removed did not have these. Thanks!


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Roqetman said:


> One last question. There are 4 orange plastic rings that came with the Fel Pro intake gaskets. I presume these are used on the top side of the gaskets to hold them in place until torqued or do they under the gaskets? The old gaskets I removed did not have these. Thanks!


You put your gasket on the head side and the orange inserts push through to hold them into place, then drop the intake down. As I recall, the inserts go in the center two bolt holes at the exhaust crossover.

ALSO, on other websites, many builders seem to put the blue siliconed side up to seat at the manifold and the smooth side on the head - although the Fel Pro guide said it did not matter what side was up if not marked. :thumbsup:


----------



## Roqetman (Aug 31, 2015)

Thanks Again!


----------

